# Newbie looking for a Mk11



## smileymikey (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi

My name is Mike. I'm based in the South West and I'm looking to buy a nice Mk11. My budget is 7k. I would appreciate some advice. Is the petrol models performance/driver feedback significantly better than the TDI's? I wont be doing a huge mileage and don't know which to go for. I've noticed more diesels come with all wheel drive than petrol's. What model is considered the sweet spot. I know I'm not spending big money but I don't want a wrecker.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mikey, Welcome to the TTF
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  there are the mk1,2 and 3 but we are a long way off the mk 11 :wink:


----------



## smileymikey (Jun 13, 2020)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  there are the mk1,2 and 3 but we are a long way off the mk 11 :wink:


Ouch. I promise not to do it again.Lol.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

smileymikey said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome  there are the mk1,2 and 3 but we are a long way off the mk 11 :wink:
> ...


Can't see it but let's hope we do get the the mk11 TT


----------

